# Moving from UK to Lisbon



## Paulo_UK (Jun 24, 2020)

Dear All,

I need your advice for the freight company to move my belongings from Watford, UK to Lisbon, PT. 

Can you please recommend few trusted options? I do not have much volume, so potentially it could have been consolidated with other UK/PT orders.

Thank you very much,
Paulo


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I got some quotes from Italy via a site which forwards your query to five companies on your behalf.
http://www.shippingforce.co.uk/
baggagehub.co.uk
trasloservice.com
these three got in touch with me, all UK offices


----------



## gbbo (Jan 7, 2020)

https://www.algarveremovals.com/


----------

